# Pathfinder: Bad Meets (Game Thread)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Setting Information_ 



The town of Pidcoke is a refuge resting atop a natural spring. Despite its status as a virtual oasis, the town is relatively small and not popular with travel. Its sustained mostly by miners and the entire town economy is fitted to such a lifestyle. Because of its distance from the nearest piece of civilization, its important that the town actually be able to sustain itself without outside influence for several weeks or even months. Though not much, there are farms and cattle and livestock enough for the town.



*Episode One: The Miner's Daughter*

  A long awaited rain lies in the distance pressing a monstrous cloud of dust out ahead of it as it stretches over the land. The sky is darkened with the cloud of dirt and soot as you walk through the town square. Why you’re here is your own doing. Maybe you’ve escaped from authorities in another town or your wanderlust got the best of you. Whichever it may be that brought you to the edge of civilization makes no real difference. 

  As the chocking mist billows between the storefronts there’s a commotion from the _Busy Bee Brothel. _More than a commotion, a dark skinned man in a suede duster was flung from the front of the establishment and into the street. He pushed himself to his feet slowly as three men, two humans and a half-Orc, lumbered out of the door behind him brandishing weapons. A fourth man stepped through the doors, his face twisted in rage and old age and he was bald except for a clump of hair folded over the top of his scalp. 

  “You…you vagabond! I’ll have you hanged by the neck for this, Lewis Reynolds!” yelled the old man. 

  From his spot on the ground Lewis called back. “I don’t know what you’re talking about and if you hadn’t of used these three goons to rough me up I’d have kicked your ass, old man,” he said before spitting the blood and dirt from his mouth. 

  The old man screamed in rage. “This bastard here took my fianc?e’s maidenhood and brought her into this brothel like a common whore! I demand to see him killed for this outrage!”

  “Rum luck, we’ll do it right here for you, Mister Kent,” said the Orcish one. 

“Give me a break,” came the voice of Lewis. “She told me that she wasn’t in love before I bedded her. Do I have to get the Magistrate’s written permission before from now on?” 

  “Admit that you raped her and we’ll let the constables deal with ya’,” came one of the other men. 

  Lewis pushed himself to his feet. “Not a chance, everyone saw me leaving with her.”
 
  “Then say she’s no more than a simple whore and proclaim it for the whole town…maybe then we’ll cut you some leniency,” said Kent. 

  The sun was peeking out of the dust cloud now and short laugh escaped Lewis. “Now that wouldn’t be the kindly thing to do. Girl’s been good to me and even dressed a wound I had from that last scrape in the _Redeye_*. I ain’t about to sell her out like that…” Lewis said. 

  Kent turned to his men. “Then kill him, right here on the spot…” there was a rousing cry from some of the other onlookers while others remained quiet and in the midst of all this you find yourself not too far from another traveler who must have just looked the right way, not too involved and in desperate need of some money. 

  “Please,” comes a voice from a nearby girl shrouded in a cloak that almost hid her face. But her green eyes shone from under the hood. “You have to help him…look, I can give you gold,” she said holding up a small hand purse. “You have to do something, they’ll kill him and it’s my fault!” the woman said. 

“Give it a rest old man,” Lewis said. “The woman’s a third your age, it’s no wonder she doesn’t want to marry you.” 

  The resounding scrap of metal against its scabbard filled the air as the half-Orc drew his blade, a moment later there was a loud sound as someone pulled back the hammer on a firearm, Lewis was doubled over, his hand in his coat and as he whirled around the sun glared off something in his hand…

  “Please, help him…” the girl repeated. 

_Roll initiative if you’re planning to help, as the people up there aren’t expecting it, there will be a surprise round. Lewis and the four men are about fifty feet ahead of you, just off the steps of the Busy Bee and there is a small crowd of people around but it shouldn’t impede your movement. But the dust will give -1 to ranged attacks made through the dust.

_((*The Redeye is a Tavern, the Redeye Tavern))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2011)

Leif was bored. Manet was somewhere doing his thing, probably arranging another job for her, and he had given her some money and told her to enjoy herself for a little while. But what was there to do in a place like this? She had almost started a fight in the Redeye Tavern just to give herself something to do, but she remembered that Manet frowned upon that sort of thing. He said it wasn't professional, or something like that - not that Leif particularly understood why you would need to be professional when you're not even working. Rather than question him, though, Leif decided she would skip the inevitable tirade and just do as he asked.

Which left Leif bored. The tavern was filled with ugly men in ugly clothes, making ugly jokes about their ugly wives while drinking in an ugly way. You could say Leif didn't just consider this town boring, but it was offensive to her eyes as well. She had taken the effort to look nice, wearing a full length dress and even carrying a parasol. In any other town, her appearance would have had men falling at their feet for a chance to take her to dinner. Here, however, the men must have been more interested in sheep.

_As they always say about these kinds of people, "A woman for duty, a boy for pleasure and a sheep for ecstacy",_ She mused in thought to herself, before her attention was taken by the sound of a nearby argument.

"Now that wouldn?t be the kindly thing to do. Girl?s  been good to me and even dressed a wound I had from that last scrape in  the Redeye. I ain?t about to sell her out like that?"

As Leif wandered closer to the group of men talking, she was approached by a young woman wearing a cloak who was begging her to help the man that was clearly outnumbered and surrounded. After a few seconds, the girl begged again.

"Nothing ever exciting happens in dumps like this," Leif muttered, turning to the girl, "Not normally, anyway. Keep the money close, though, 'cause I don't kill for free."

With a childish grin, Leif drew one of her wakizashi, cutting the expensive dress down its length to allow her to move her legs more freely, then ran off to join the fight.

*Initiative Check:*
Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
_Total:_ 25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2011)

Gihei sipped from a glass of wine barely able to disguise his contempt for the bitter fluid so unlike the sweet plum wine he was used to.  If he was to be trapped in the middle of nowhere the least they could do was stock civilized drinks.

When the argument started he did his best to ignore it, the monkeys of this area were always barking at one another, no sense of decorum, but it wasn't seemly to get involved in their disputes.  But then the half-bred mongrel dog dared to bar steel in his presence.  Such an insult could not be tolerated.  He spared a glance to Chunaru, the servant would make sure his payment was made here, he stood.

He ignored the urge to draw his family's ancestral katana, if he dirtied the blade with the blood of these rogues he could never face his ancestors, and instead reached back to the long rifle  held in the leather holster.  He drew it in one smooth motion.


Initiative:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16


Round 1:
Fire at the half-orc that's dared to bare steel in his honorable presence.

Attack:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25 (Heh, threat!)

Confirm:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Damage:
1d10+0
6+0 = 6

Extra Crit Damage:
3d10+0
10,6,9+0 = 25

((Boom, headshot!))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

*Initiative Order *
    Leif, Lewis
  Human 1
  Kent
  Gihei
Half Orc
Human 2

*Round One*
  When things start out there?s a dizzying moment when Lewis pulls his weapon and Leif rushes the second Human, taking her Katana to the man as she rushes. He doesn?t have time to draw down or prepare for the attack before a red spray of blood is left in her weapon?s wake. At almost the same moment, Lewis turns and centers his gun on the man. Not taking time to worry too much over accuracy he fires and drops the man to the ground where he lays bleeding out. 

  The second man doesn?t seem to have time to even see what Lewis has done and he goes for Leif. ?You bitch!? but in his anger and with his yell he gives Leif time to be out of the way by the time he swings.

  Seeing that things aren?t going his way, Kent rushes out down the side of the building. Fleeing from the scene, he?s obviously unarmed and frightened and he doesn?t bother to check on the progress of the men he?s sent against you even one last time. 

  Gihei?s rifle tears into the neck of the Orcish one and it?s hard to tell if he was aiming for Kent. But it doesn?t matter because the fresh wound in the brings the creature down to his knees as thick, gooey blood spurts up from the gaping hole in his neck. 

_The remaining combatant lies between Lewis and Leif, flanked. But he is at full health._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 2:

Gihei calmly reloads his rifle sparing a glance around to make sure no one else decided to get involved in the battle.  Then, taking aim he fires a single shot at the remaining aggressor.

Attack: (Firing into melee)
1d20+2
10+2 = 12

Damage:
1d10+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## Velocity (Jul 10, 2011)

*Round 2:*

"I would say you're stuck between a rock and a hard place... But he doesn't look like a rock and I'm pretty sure I don't either. We can't exactly both be hard places, either, otherwise the saying doesn't work. So how about we just say you're going to die in a few seconds instead?"

Attack - 1d20+4; [16,4] = 20
Damage - 1d10; [7] = 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

*Initiative Order *
  Leif, Lewis
  Human 1
  Kent
  Gihei
Half Orc
Human 2

*Round Two *
  The final combatant stands between Leif and Lewis, seemingly realizing at the same time that Leif does that he?s pinned into his position. Before he respond to her taunt, she drives his sword through the armor that he wears as if it?s not there and at this range, as far as Lewis is concerned, his armor might as well not be there. Almost immediately, he pulls back the hammer on his gun and sends the bullet through the man?s gut. 

  Thinking the better of things, the man goes to run. Abandoning the bodies of his partners in crime and making for the same direction that Kent went. But his leaving allows Leif to take a second stab at him. He narrowly escapes and breaks out around the corner running, his feet pounding against the ground as he goes. 

  A resounding crack of gunfire explodes down the street and the bullet rips through the man?s leg, tearing it away from the rest of his body. Gihei stands in the dusty road with his rifle suspended out from his body expertly and for a moment things seem to freeze. 

*End of Combat*

  The woman who had promised to pay Leif walked over with the small purse of money held out. ?Thank you?? she says looking as if she?s going to cry. Making her way down the street she makes her way to Lewis and pauses. ?I?m glad you?re okay?but?? 

?Go ahead,? Lewis tells her, acknowledging the body.

  With a nod of her head she goes to check on the man who?s leg was shot off, he?s still alive and she seems to be some kind of Doctor or healer. 

  Lewis opens the chamber of his pistol and slides two more bullets into the gun. ?Folk don?t normally take to helping others like that?to what do I owe the pleasure?? he slings the gun shut and holsters it, offering out his hand. ?Excuse my manners?Lewis Reynolds?? 

  The healer woman is behind him, visibly shaken but still with the man who was left alive. 

*EXP and rewards. *
_-When Leif checks the bag of money from the doctor she finds ten platinum.  _
_-350 EXP for all_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

Gihei takes a moment to inspect his rifle, ensuring the powder burned cleanly and the chamber was ready for the next shot then reloads the gun and carefully slides it into the leather sheath on his back.  He walked over to the woman with the daishō and the man that was the center of the argument.

"Gihei of the Tsugaru clan, humble servant of the Divine Emperor."  He bowed slightly ignoring the outstretched hand.  "As to my involvement; the mongrel dog dared to bar steel in my presence, such an act insults my honor and thus the honor of the Divine Emperor.  This response was sufficient in rectifying that insult."  He paused a moment apparently considering saying more than stopped.  Attempting to correct the manners of the natives of this strange land was futile better to minimize contact with them.

((Pick a sufficiently remote society that follows loosely Japanese Feudal society and that's where Gihei is from  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lewis*
"Well you have my thanks, probably would have lost some blood over this if you two hadn't stepped in," he said. 

He glanced back over his shoulder, straightening his hat as he watched the woman who was still checking on the body. "Is he dead or should I finish the job?" Lewis asked.

The woman was still next to the body, but she nodded. "There's naught that I can do for him...he'll be dead in a minute or so," she said. 

She got to her feet. "Sorry, I was a little distraught over the fight...I'm the one that the fight was over. I'm Holly...the closest thing this town has to a Doctor," she said.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 10, 2011)

"Meh," Leif smiled, "A girl's gotta have hobbies."

Sheathing her father's weapon, Leif juggled the small bag of money. It jingled, but she seemed unimpressed. "This is why I leave the accounting to Manet," she sighed, "He would've gotten ten times this."

Kneeling over the body the woman called Holly said would die soon, Leif introduced herself, "I'm Leif, I do... Stuff. Questionable stuff. But fun stuff. Nice t'meet you."

"You shouldn't be so open," an older man said, appearing out of nowhere, "We have enemies and the wind carries voices far."

"Manet!" Leif laughed, jumping at the man, "Where HAVE you been?"

"Is your memory that short?" Manet chided her, "You broke your shortbow on our last target's nose. I went to buy you a new one. Here. It cost me 75gp."

"You're such a con man!" Leif said jokingly, handing him 75gp as she took the bow, "Geeze... I swear you'd sell my kidneys if they weren't attached."

Leif then turned to the other two men, the ones who had fought with her, and handed them both a small bundle of 25gp each, keeping the remaining 17gp for herself. "I would've given you more, but this old fart likes to take anything not nailed down. I doubt even paid for this bow... Knowin' him, probably killed the shop owner and just took it."

"Ahem," Manet coughed, "I'm not the one who killed a room full of armed men for an apple pie."

"I was hungry!" Leif retorted, sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2011)

Holly dusted herself off, there was a cold wind blowing now and it seemed that rain was on the horizon. The sky  to the East darkened and billowing clouds approached. 

"Well then, it would seem you're all in good shape...at least the ones you've left alive," she grimaced, seeming a little shaken by the whole venture. "I'm going to slip back to my office before there's more trouble..." 

*Lewis*
He turned, tipping his hat to Holly and then looked at Leif and Gihei. "Looks like I owe you two a drink--my treat?" 

Before he could even get the response there was the sound of guns and angered horses. People were coming out the alleyways with weapons drawn and at the ready and a familiar voice shouted out. 

"These are them officer, they accosted me and killed those who tried to save me!" it was Kent. "This _Eastern_ and the gunslinger and this woman here!" 

There was a dozen men, roused far too quick it would seem and being led by the Constable who wore a huge star pinned to his chest. He regarded Holly. *"Miss Prescott, you go on and get back to your office..."* 

She tried to protest but was hushed by a stern glance. "I'll come tell them what happened when things cool down," Holly said. "Just don't make trouble." 

She shuffled back down the road as thunder boomed in the distance and the constable raised his rifle, a monstrous thing that seemed almost to be a canon in his hands. *"You three's the one's we're looking for it would seem, this is your mark all over...come quietly or my boys will have to put you down..."*

Lewis sighs but complies by dropping his gun belt to the ground and giving up his sword with it. 

_There's one dozen armed men, aimed to listen to the constable's order. The party can elect to do it or not. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

Gihei bit his lip frowning as the Constable and her troops came out.  He hadn't really wanted to attract this level of attention but here they were.  It would be preferable to sort this out peacefully.  Fighting the local law enforcement would only cause more grief.

But they wanted his sword.  Further proof that the cultureless barbarians of this land did not understand the request.  His sword was his soul, to let them lay their vulgar hands upon it would be a fate worse than death.  But at the same time his death now would not further the Emperor's cause.

Perhaps there was a compromise, he slowly and deliberately unslung his rifle still in its sheath laying it gently on the ground before him.  He stared the constable in the eyes the entire time taking the measure of the man.  He then pulled the hard scabbard of his sword out of his belt, holding it firmly in his left hand and addressed the man.  "I would be more than happy to discuss any misunderstanding you might have.  If you wish to hold my firearm hostage you may.  But this blade belongs to my clan and my Emperor, I cannot hand it over to you."

He gestures slowly through the crowd at his manservant Chunaru (who I assume has managed to pay the bills by now), "my man can hold it while we discuss matters and see that it is returned safely to me or to my clan if needed.  Is that acceptable?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

The constable nods to him, seeming to understand somehow what's going on here now. "Your man may come take the weapon and carry it out, but he must keep it in its casing," he said. "The rifle we're taking..." he added.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 11, 2011)

Leif was tense, but only until she realised Manet had disappeared. These people probably hadn't even noticed he was there, which was perfect. She knew the drill, if she couldn't get out herself then he'd get her out. But these were backwater people - she doubted their cells used more than the simplest of locks.

"I'm not being paid to kill you," she said simply, "So I won't."

Handing them her weapons, she hesitated over her katana for a second before saying, "If there's even a mark on this when I get it back, I'll clean it with your neck."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Gihei motions for his servant to come forward and hands off the katana.  Chunaru would keep the blade safe until it could be returned to him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

The sheriff regarded Leif with a curt glance, "Its luck for you that you ain't," his men rushed taking Lewis, Gihei into custody. One man collects up weapons as the ones around them pat them down.

Sleight of hand checks everyone!

Sorry for mispellings on my phone


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

((Slight of hand?))

Slight of Hand: Untrained
1d20+4
15+4 = 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

(going to be pushing things along when I get home tonight, had some car trouble so I might be a *little* late)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

*Leif's sleight of hand check: 
*1d20+5=6

When the party is searched anything that's being concealed is found on them, if there is anything. The group is taken into custody and lead back to the center of the town where the Constable station and jail. The three of them were placed in separate cells with thick bars lining them and there was barely room to slide their arms through the bars.* "I'm sure I don't have to tell you why you're in here,"* said the Constable. 

"Because we didn't let Kent's lackies beat us senseless?" said Lewis. 

*"Because you three murdered one of the daughters of the miners, sliced her up and before that it looks like you did stuff to her...can't let  you go free at all it seems, but we're fair, you're going to have a chance to prove your innocence." *

((I'm super tired, been a hard day))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 13, 2011)

"Ohhhh yeeeeeeaaaaaah," Leif sighed sarcastically, "Raping and killing miner's daughters is _totally_ what I do for fun."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

The Constable glared at her.* "From what you said earlier, you might have done part of it if someone paid you,"* he said. *"Even then we have other evidence," *he added. 

Lewis sighed. "I'd like to take a look at this so called evidence and I'd like to know when these murders took place..."

*"So you can get your lie together, I'm sure," *said the Constable. The men who had helped him to bring them in stood around looking like if not for the town's chief officer of the law being there, they might shoot them now. 

*"You're waiting here and we'll see what we can do about a trial in the morning..."* said the Constable. 

He leaves them to their own devices and shuts the outer door. 

_Now let's go over the features of the jail and cells. You're in a room at the end of a short hallway. The room is large enough to give each of you a 12x7 space to move around in, there's some straw in the back of the cell to sleep in and a small urn (that's not um) like pot which you can only guess is for the bathroom. The walls are two feet thick, the windows, if you can call them that are just a series of slits two inches wide in the wall and they're up high.Thick bars separate all of you from one another and nothing else and the door itself is bars and then a thicker outer metal door._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

Gihei glanced at the others and thought, not for the first time, that perhaps he shot the wrong troublemaker in the tavern.  A trial that was likely to end in summary execution though was not exactly what he had in mind for the day.

He walked to the window of his cell ignoring the others for the time being and gave a slow, high whistle out it.  Likely Ryuteki was lurking somewhere near, waiting to have a good laugh at the predicament Gihei was in.

((Not sure how you want to handle this so I'll stop here.  A pseudodragon is "tiny" and can fly so I would say it would just climb through 2" slits though it doesn't really have to even enter.  Worth noting he's +19 stealth so chances are slim anyone will spot him entering.))

((If you want to control him you can, otherwise I'm fine with doing both characters.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

Lewis watches as Gihei goes to the window and whistles, not sure what to make of the man's actions. He keeps his mouth shut, part of him wondering if these people could have been responsible for the murder that this Constable talks about. He sighs. "Even if we got out of here...we'd have to escape this godforsaken town and we'd never get out of the desert," Lewis makes an idle comment. 

The little pseudodragon comes to the window, sticking its long snout through the slits. It hisses and lets out a short series of chirps as it tries to see what's going on and why its friend is inside of this strange building. Though it seems to soon figure it out and remains silent after that. 

"What is that thing?" asked Lewis

(((I like playing animals and this is one you don't see often))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 13, 2011)

"This is really inconvenient..." Leif said, "The one time I don't actually kill someone and it's the one time I get arrested for it!"

Slumping down on the ground, she eyed the door to her cell. She knew she could break it open, but it'd take a while and that damn constable took her lock picking kit.

"So while I ponce around trying to open this thing..." Leif said to the others, "Why don't you tell me what you're doing here? It'll help pass the time."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

((If you don't have thieves tools the DCs are 10 higher, so it's 30 for a simple lock, 35 for average, etc))

Gihei spares a glance at the young man that started all the commotion with a bemused look but kept himself from commenting.  The locals here really were ignorant barbarians weren't they?

He addressed the small dragon politely in draconic, "Ah Ryuteki I seem to have gotten mixed up in some sad local affairs.  The savages here would keep me from doing the Emperor's bidding.  Could you check around the area for me?  See where they keep my things and the keys?  Possibly grab a key for me if you can but keep hidden.  If now doesn't work other chances will come in time."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

Lewis grimaced when no answer came from Gihei. He turned to Leif. "Why am I in jail? I don't know honestly..." he said. "This town...that's kind of a long story. I came here to get away from some people," he explained. 

The little dragon spoke back to Gihei in Draconic, for anyone who can understand. _"I think they hurt Chunar_," the little dragon told hm.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

Gihei frowned, "then they shall pay the price for their transgressions.  Check on Chunar first, if he still has my sword bring it here."  ((Every Katana I own would fit through a 2" slot)) "then see about the key.  The quicker I am out of here the better I think."


----------



## Velocity (Jul 13, 2011)

"Oh geeze... You two are great conversationalists," Leif sighed, slumping back to the ground, "Well, I can't get the lock open. If I actually had my tools, it would've been easy."

Looking up at Gihei, she smiled, "I recognise your clothes. It's been quite a long time since I met someone from the Order of the Warrior. It seems I'm not the only one a long way from home, eh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

The small creature nods his head and retracts his head back out of the slits of the window and is gone. 

Lewis looks at Leif and then Gehei. "Why do you think that they think we killed this girl?" he says patting himself down to find his cigarettes which are revealed to be in his top pocket. He slips one in between his lips only to realize he has no chance of lighting it. 

"Did either of you even hear something about a girl?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

Gehei looked at Leif considering.  She didn't have the look about her of a true warrior, yet she wielded the daishō and seemed skilled enough in their use.  "I am a humble servant of the Immortal Emperor sent to this uncivilized land.  Though it seems that my list of duties to perform here is increasing."

He glanced at Lewis through the bars, he was still blathering on about something.  "I hear many things, and care little for most of them.  They are, at least in my instance, quite obviously mistaken.  I neither know nor care why they are mistaken, I assume they are simply ignorant barbarians like most of your kind."  There was a hint of anger in his voice, he was still quite unhappy about the news of his manservant.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

With a short snort, Lewis rolled his eyes and stuffed the cigarette back into his pocket. Other than his slight reaction, he ignored the jabs from Gihei. "So you two come from around the same place, sounds like we're all a long way from home..." Lewis said. "I'm not from here either, thought it would be safer out here though...shows how my luck works out." 

He dropped his back into the wall, sliding down to the ground to sit.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 13, 2011)

"Heh," Leif smiled, "List of duties indeed.,. My friend and I, we were only passing through. We only recently finished a duty of our own, taking care of a man that seemed to enjoy abusing the power his father had earned. Our client lives about two towns away. Manet should have met him by now..."

Looking outside the tiny slit of a window, Leif sighed, "I hope Manet is okay. He's a little too old to still be dodging bullets."

She fell silent, then. She didn't voice her concerns, but if Gihei's manservant was dead then there was no telling what these commoners might have done to Manet if they found him. He could kill five, maybe six of them. But they had guns. It was against the ninja way, his way, to use guns. He hated them, taught her that they were dishonourable. She would always chide him for speaking of honour when they sneaked around, stabbing people in the back. He would always retort that even ninja have honour, as evidenced by how their swords are only as heavy as their guilt. He would always reference the way in which you are no longer a ninja if you cannot lift your weapon, as that signifies you are burdened with too much guilt over the lives you have taken.

All this thinking of Manet and his infinitely wise speeches made her realise just how lost she'd be without him... If those bastards hurt him, she'd rip their spines out and use them as nooses.

"Manet will be fine," she said to herself defiantly, "We've been in worse than this. He'll just be waiting for me in some bar, twiddling his thumbs and laughing that I took so long."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

The door to the room opens and the woman from before, Holly, comes striding in slowly with a jug of wine and a loaf of bread cut into three pieces. She glanced back to the guard man at the door, "It's okay..." she said. "Not like I'm going to break them out..." 

He shut her inside with the three of them and she moved to pass the bread out. "They weren't planning on feeding you," she said. "So I brought all they would let me. I don't think they're sure why I'm helping," she said. 

She swept the hair back out of her face. "I know you didn't kill those people," she whispered "and its not just that, the men who took you aren't the Constable's regular posse, in fact the regular one was disbanded when this man took over the Department," she explained. 

"More than that...they showed me the murder scene, its...well its brutal. And the strange thing is your weapons are there now...covered in blood like they did something...but I saw you use them in the street today, you fought Kent's men with them!" she seemed extremely upset. 

Pushing her hand against her face, Holly sniffled. At closer inspection there was speckles of blood on her clothes here and there. "They brought two more bodies in a minute ago, told me that you killed them too. It's...well its bloody unbelievable is all. I've not lived here for long but there's never this many deaths in a short time and you didn't kill these people, they were nearby when you were arrested! I stole back around to the alley to watch, the man that took your sword, sir..." she pointed to Gehei. She shook her head. "What the Hell is going on?"


----------



## Velocity (Jul 13, 2011)

"Oh, this wouldn't be the first time," Leif sighed, "A few years ago, someone tried to frame me and Manet for murder in much the same way. That was because they wanted to kill some people in particular and wanted to cover it up by, obviously, blaming a couple of assassins.

"Suffice to say it didn't work out so well for them in the end... Have you ever heard a bear of a man beg and cry for mercy? It was the first time I saw Manet truly angry. It was a bloodbath..."

Leif's voice trailed off, clearly disturbed by the memories, "Anyway... What can you do about getting us out of here? If you could just get me a weapon, even a small knife would do, we can fight our way out."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

*Holly*
Holly nodded, drying her eyes. "If this goes to trial I think it might end up being a blood bath," she said. "You all helped me out and I don't want to see you hurt, I know you don't deserve it." 

From the look on her face its apparent that she's conflicted in what to do. "Someone is going through a fair bit of trouble to make sure it looks like you did something wrong and they've got some powerful friends," she added. 

"I'll help how I can, but...well you see how other people seem to be ending up dead over this..." she sighed. "Even then if I bring you a knife I'd be sending you to your death, they've got riflemen outside that door right now, two of them and more are probably in the building..."

"I just...I'll see what I can do really..." 

Holly walked over to the side of Lewis's cell and stuck her arm through the bars and he reached up and grasped her hand lightly though it didn't seem to comfort her any.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

*Lewis*
As soon as she passed him the bread he rose to his feet and padded his way across from his spot on the floor and stood against the bar wall near where she was. When she finished explaining what was going on, Lewis nodded and took her hand through the bars. "You and our Eastern friend here seem to have figured this mess out fast enough," said Lewis. "There's something they're hiding that they want to stay hidden, why else would they go through all of this trouble?" 

"And just killing them won't be enough because that doesn't exactly exonerate us, we'd just be criminals that killed the law, we need to uncover what's going on," he said. 

"And you need to be really careful, they need to keep us alive at least for the trial it seems...but you wouldn't be the first person they killed needlessly..." said Lewis.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2011)

Gihei frowned, "Chunaru's family has served mine for seven generations.  It is a great shame that he has fallen to the hands of such honorless dogs."  His voice was cool and focused despite the news.  There was little to do but wait at the moment, Chunaru would be avenged in time. 

Beyond the personal connections Chunaru belonged to Gihei.  And Gihei in turn belonged to the Immortal Emperor.  To harm Chunaru was to steal from the Emperor, there could be but one punishment for the crime.

He looked at Hollie seriously a moment, "Madame Doctor, you should leave this place now.  This building certainly, this town if possible.  The crimes committed here will not go unpunished."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

*Holly*
With a nod of her head Holly let her hand slip from Lewis's. "I might have to do just that...but I need to do something and I need to tell you what you can do..." she pressed her face close to the bars, trying to kiss Lewis between them, or at least make it appear that's what happened. She passed him something small on a piece of paper. 

"There's a cave where some fungus grows that I use for salves...there's water there, an entire underground river and no one seems to know of it, this is a map to it...if you can manage to get away I will be there...I think I'm done with this place," she said looking around at all of them. 

"But I must do the honorable thing first, bring your...well your weapons..." she seemed to be trying to gather courage. "I'll be taking clothes and other things like that from the town there...and food, there will be plenty of that too. I'll tell them I'm off on a vacation...though that would be the death of me were it true, its too scary to stay here," she said.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 14, 2011)

"I wouldn't wish for anyone to see what is going to happen here," Leif whispered seriously, "It won't be something easily forgotten."

As if realising who and where she was, Leif smiled and said, "Thanks for the help, miss, you've already done more than most would. Don't worry, though, 'cause we'll be with you as soon as we can. I have a friend outside called Manet... He won't be easy to find, but I figure he'll come looking for you. Tell him what you've told us and he'll go with you and keep you safe from anyone following you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2011)

*Holly*
For a moment Holly froze, she seemed to realize something that she couldn't immediately voice. She writhed her fingers together for several seconds, her eyes moving side to side nervously. "What does this Manet look like?" asked Holly. "Just describe him for me please?" she asked 

((Only doing this because it will speed things up))

After Manet is described to her Holly lowers her head. "I'm so sorry...but I think your friend is the one they brought in dead along with his..." she said. "I'm really very sorry, I truly am..." 

Holly backed away from the cell. "I'm just doing all I can and I have more to do before I can leave...I'll return when I can with those things," she backed toward the door of the jailing area and waited, pounding back on the door to call the guard's attention. The man checked for the faces of the prisoners before he opened the door and let Holly out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Return of Ryuteki*
The small Pseudo Dragon returned briefly to tell Gihei he had seen a woman leaving and followed her, thinking that she might know of the weapons and there whereabouts and sure enough he had been right. She had stolen the things from the scene of the crime The little Dragon also informs him that the woman is moving with the weapons in this direction. 

But the whole thing doesn't seem to bear any results for a while. But then in the pre-dawn hours Rytuteki comes back to tell Gihei that the woman has returned. Its a few moments but the door to the room opens and then the inner cage door and Holly steps through with the keys and a satchel full of the weapons that she carries for them. 

"Sorry," she whispers, "I didn't kill those men, I couldn't do that because...its just not me...but I couldn't let you rot in here either." Holly kicks the satchel and its rolls open to reveal their weapons, it looks like she took the time to polish them off. "I cleaned them up a bit and the men out there have been given a sedative, they should be out for hours...its meant for animals..." Holly explained as she unlocked the cells.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2011)

Checking her weapons over, Leif sighed, "It's a shame you knocked them out," she said, "But it just makes it easier to kill them."

She thought about Manet... Wondered what happened... Did he try to save her? Was he dead because he came for her? She wondered how many he killed before they finally took him out. Knowing what she did, probably a dozen. Maybe more. It didn't matter in the end, though. The rest would join them soon.

It was the law of their kind - the town had to be razed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

Gihei frowned as he collected his things and carefully inspected them to make sure they were in perfect condition all the while trying to ignore the fact that unclean hands had touched his families blade.  When this was all done he would have to present his life to the Immortal Emperor the disgrace from this was too much to bare.

But before that there was work to be done.  He would not leave these people unpunished for their crimes.  They would have to learn.  He looked at Hollie a moment, "thank you for gathering our things.  You should leave now.  It will be very rough here in the near future."

That said he calmly walks over to one of the sleeping guards, picks up the guard's rifle, and crushes the guard's head with the butt of the gun.

Coup-de-grace:
Auto-hits, auto-crits:
2d6+14
4,1+14 = 19 damage, DC 29 fort save or die if he survives the damage.

He'll finish off the other guards in the room in the same manner, avoiding any undue noise.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2011)

Holding her father's katana in both hands, poised to attack, Leif quickly exited the room. She knew Gihei would want time alone to make sure atonement was sought, so it was for her to find Manet's body and the men responsible.

It hadn't taken long to find what she wanted. A group of men, all laying unconscious. Crudely propped in the corner was Manet, sleeping peacefully. Not wasting a moment, Leif moved to kill the men in the room.

((yay! Coup de grace!))

2d10+8 +1d6 [Sneak Attack]
_Auto-hit, auto-confirmed._

Roll(2d10)+8:
2,10,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Once it was over, Leif allowed herself a moment of emotion. Stroking the old man's face, she whispered the few words she could and took his weapons. She would one day have to return his weapons to the Clan and explain his passing, but for now there was something more important to do. She would soon set the building on fire, cleansing it and taking away all traces of Manet's capture.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Holly*
Promptly making her way out of the station, she heads for the edge of town and the cave she told them of. She was swift and it seemed she had packed some things too. With her horse and her medicine cart in tow she was gone. 

*Lewis *
After bidding Holly farewell and waiting for the others, he glances around. "Quiet kills aren't my thing really, when stuff gets loud you let me know," Lewis finds the other possessions they had in a locker, including his ammunition. "Take anything you need out of here," said Lewis. "Might not get a second chance..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

Gihei gathers his things as well and will loot the bodies of the guards before getting ready to move on.  Once everyone's set he'll draw his katana and carefully move forward doing his best to stay quiet.  It wasn't in his nature to be a stealth assassin but there was no use in attracting attention.

Stealth:
1d20+4
2+4 = 6 ((well, in theory anyway))


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2011)

Appearing beside Lewis, Leif whispered, "Where would they armoury be? The place with the most gunpowder, I mean. I was going to set the building on fire, but blowing it up will have to do instead. Not usually my style, but beggar's can't be choosers."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

Luckily for Gihei, Holly's cocktail kept the men knocked out long enough for him to work and search the bodies. There were more passed out men in the hallway though and they would need to be dealt with. The next area of the building seemed to be all there was of it. She had been thorough. 

"Search me," Lewis said in reply to Leif. "I wouldn't know the layout of this place, we're going to have to find it if you want to do that." 

The station is relatively small and any armory should be easily noticeable inside. In the next little area there were three more men which had to be put to death quickly and searched for anything in pocket. 

Between the guards killed off and searched there was 75 gold, sixteen bullets and a satchel of stale bread and cheese. No one seemed to have heard them as of yet. 

At the far end of the building, as far from the jails as it could be, Leif found a door marked with the crossed swords symbol on the door. This must have bee the armory.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

Gihei will continue to finish off any guards they come across.  None of the soldiers of the constable will be waking up.

Once to the armory he'll stand guard and let Leif do her work.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2011)

"Go figure," Leif smiled, "These people are never very good at hiding things."

If the door is locked, she'll attempt to unlock it.

*Open Lock:* 1d20+9 > [16,9] = 27

Once she gets in, Leif will see if there are any kegs of gunpowder. Assuming there is, she'll open one up and make a trail of gunpowder from the armoury to somewhere outside the building (with a mind to be as discreet as possible). She'll tell Lewis and Gihei to take any guns they might want or need, then she'll ask Lewis to fire at the gunpowder trail when everyone is outside and prepared to leave town.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2011)

Gihei will certainly loot the armory of anything of value before they blow things up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2011)

((Beautiful end to a shitty day, I'm not subscribed to the game thread nor will it let me for some reason.))

Winny you're going to need to go ahead and make a Stealth Check for that to be stealthy outside. But I'll do it for you to save time. 

Leif is lucky, there are no guards about and her attempt to set the powder line down go off uninterrupted and unhindered. When the armory is searched there are no guns or weapons besides the powder and the most peculiar thing can be found locked in there. Its a leather bound book that's huge and thick with a strap and a lock across the front of it. It's sitting atop one of the barrels of powder with paper wrapped part of the way around it and it seems that someone might have been looking at it recently. Lewis takes the book and he and Gihei split the ammunition in there between themselves. 

"Small wonder to find a book in here, where are all the guns though?" Leiws asks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

((come on guys ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2011)

((Sorry I could have sworn I posted here))

Gihei considers the book a moment before responding, "I'm not sure, a book is an odd thing to find here that is for certain.  Perhaps it was left here by a clerk or perhaps they wanted it locked up out of sight?"  He pauses to shrug.

"Either way we should be moving on.  The Sheriff still needs to pay his debt in this."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

"We're going to need to find the Sheriff first," said Lewis. "Though I would have to wonder exactly what they're doing all of this for," he added. 

It was late and there wouldn't be many people out. Gihei's small friend hadn't seen anyone wondering the streets when the escape was made and he was right, the trio broke out into the streets that were empty except for stray animals and swirls of dust.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2011)

Gihei snorts, "then we shall have to find them.  But first we must stop by the stables and get my horse and dogs, assuming they haven't been befouled as well.  Then we can hunt down the sheriff and extract punishment from him."


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2011)

"The missing guns is a bit of a concern," Leif said, "But we can always draw the Sheriff to us."

She explains to them that the set up she has laid out could be useful in two ways. An explosion as great as that would certainly draw the Sheriff and his men to the three of them. On the other hand, they can use it as a diversion after they've found and dealt with him. Everyone would be drawn to the building, which would make escaping much easier.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)

Leif was right, they easily slipped out as the alarms went up into the night all over the town about the fire. Of course there was a brigade of men and women to try and spray water on the fire, the sky was glowing with the reddish light of the blaze. 

Leif, Gihei and and Lewis took positions up along the alleyway adjacent to the blaze. There were shouts, people dashing about and in the midst of it all it seemed that some of the missing rifles were there in the crowd with men who must have been guarding some area of the town. 


In the confusion, you'd have the advantage of a surprise round and with the fire at their backs there wouldn't be much they could do if you chose to attack them now that is.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 3, 2011)

How many are there?  And what sort of weapons?

And is the Sheriff one of them?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)

The Sheriff is not among them, and some of them have musketts---these aren't the best weapons that the shed would have had to offer. But there are six of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 3, 2011)

Gihei eyes the others and whispers, "two on one seems reasonable to me, shall we deprive the sheriff of a few lackies?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2011)

Lewis nods slightly toward the Samurai knowingly. "I would say that's about fair. We can drive them back into the flames or just kill them outright, I'm partial to the first actually," he said. 

"What do you think?"


----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2011)

With a sly grin, Leif said, "What makes you think they'd survive long enough to get pushed back into the fire?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)

Gihei nods quietly draws his Katana, moving to strike.

Init:
1d20+4
18+4 = 22


*Spoiler*: _Stat block_ 




HP: 19/19
Resolve: 1/1

AC: 18 = 10 + 4[Armor] +4[Dex]
FF: 14
AC: 14

Fort:    +5 = +2[Class] +3[Con]
Ref:    +4 = +0[Class] +4[Dex]
Will:    +2 = +0[Class] +2[Wis]

BAB: +1
CMB: +6 = +1[BAB] +5[Str]
CMD: 20 = 10 +1[BAB] +5[Str] +4[Dex]




He'll move forward as close to as many of them as he can.  Please note that firing a ranged weapon in melee provokes an attack of opportunity.


*Spoiler*: _Actions_ 




Round 1:
Attack
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

Damage
1d10+7
10+7 = 17

Round 2:
Attack
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Damage
1d10+7
10+7 = 17

Round 3:
Attack
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

Damage
1d10+7
10+7 = 17

Round 4:
Attack
1d20+9
14+9 = 23

Damage
1d10+7
6+7 = 13

Round 5:
Attack
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Damage
1d10+7
4+7 = 11

AoO Attacks:
1d20+9
9+9 = 18

1d20+9
20+9 = 29* Threat

1d20+9
18+9 = 27

1d20+9
2+9 = 11

1d20+9
7+9 = 16

AoO Confirm
1d20+9
4+9 = 13

AoO Damages:
1d10+7
3+7 = 10

1d10+7
6+7 = 13* x2 if confirmed

1d10+7
10+7 = 17

1d10+7
7+7 = 14

1d10+7
5+7 = 12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2011)

(need battle rolls for Leif)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stats ._ 



*Init* +11, *HP* 18/18, *Speed* 30 feet
*AC* 17, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 12
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +7, *Will* +2
*Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Masterwork Katana* +4 (1d10, 19-20/x2)
*Wakizashi* +3 (1d6, 19-20/x2)
*Wakizashi* +3 (1d6, 19-20/x2)
*Leather* (+2 Armor, +5 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 18



*
Initiative:* 1d20+11 ; [6,11] = 17

Drawing both wakizashi, Leif readies herself.


*Spoiler*: _Actions ._ 



*Round 1:*_
Attack Rolls:_
1d20+1 ; [11,1] = 12
1d20+1 ; [17] = 17

_Damage Rolls:
_1d6+3 ; [4,3] = 7
1d6+3 ; [1,3] = 4

_Sneak Attack Damage Rolls:_
1d6 ; [6] = 6
1d6 ; [4] = 4

*Round 2:*
_Attack Rolls:_
1d20+1 ; [18,1] = 19
1d20+1 ; [14,1] = 15

_Damage Rolls:
_1d6+3 ; [3,3] = 6
1d6+3 ; [6,3] = 9

_Sneak Attack Damage Rolls:_
1d6 ; [2] = 2
1d6 ; [2] = 2

*Round 3:*
_Attack Rolls:_
1d20+1 ; [16,1] = 17
1d20+1 ; [12,1] = 13

_Damage Rolls:
_1d6+3 ; [5,3] = 8
1d6+3 ; [6,3] = 9

_Sneak Attack Damage Rolls:_
1d6 ; [1] = 1
1d6 ; [6] = 6

*Round 4:*
_Attack Rolls:_
1d20+1 ; [13,1] = 14
1d20+1 ; [13,1] = 14

_Damage Rolls:
_1d6+3 ; [2,3] = 5
1d6+3 ; [4,3] = 7

_Sneak Attack Damage Rolls:_
 1d6 ; [2] = 2
 1d6 ; [5] = 5

*Round 5:
*_Attack Rolls:_
1d20+1 ; [20,1] = 21
1d20+1 ; [10,1] = 11

_Damage Rolls:
_1d6+3 ; [1,3] = 4
1d6+3 ; [2,3] = 5

_Critical Confirm and Damage:
_1d20+1 ; [17,1] = 18
1d6+3 ; [3,3] = 6

_Sneak Attack Damage Rolls:_
1d6 ; [4] = 4
1d6 ; [1] = 1




((so much writing! ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

*Initiative Order:*
Gihei - 22
Thug - 20
Thug - 19
Leif - 17
Thug - 15
Lewis - 14
Thug - 11
Thug - 8


*[Surprise Round]*
The blood bath starts out with Gihei's first attack as he dropping one of the men with the first shot and alerting them to the attack. Leif kills another, splitting him in two with with a couple of quick swipes and Lewis levels his pistole at a third man, laying him out as he goes for his gun. 


*Round One: *
Gihei kills another man with a rifle blast and the last three two men left finally pull their guns. One takes a shot at Gihei as he seems to be getting the most gruesome of the kills. [-4 HP] The other goes to attack Leif but misses. She retaliates killing the man with another one two sword jab. 


The last man is missed by Lewis and goes on to attack him back. [-7] 


*Round Two:* 
Gihei picks up the slack and decimates the last of their attackers leaving the street aflame and the screams of civillians somewhere far off in the distance.


*End of combat: *
300 EXP each
the men carried cross bows, which can be sold for 25 a piece.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

The streets were clear except for the dead bodies and the party. As they stood there bathed in the light from the flames a lone figure appeared through the fires of the burning structure, the conflagration dancing around his familiar form. The booming voice of the Sheriff echoed down the streets. 

"You're already too late," he said. There was something glistening in his hand, a large red orb in his hand. His grip could barely close around the object. 


The bodies on the ground twitched, six dead men began to climb back to their feet slowly as the Sheriff laughed maniacally. "You will be the next in our round of sacrifices!" he said. 


The dead men you've just killed are clawing their way for you, their eyes soulless holes now...


----------



## Velocity (Aug 26, 2011)

"Why is it _always_ zombies?" Leif sighed, "It's like you crazy bastards can't even be just a little bit creative."

She then darted a quick look at the orb in the Sheriff's hand, then to Gihei before saying, "This is the guy, right Gihei? If you want your shot at him... Don't waste this."

Dropping one of her wakizashi, Leif charged towards the Sheriff as fast as she could and shouted at the Sheriff, "We were just passing through! Why would you kill an old man!?"

*Disarm Attempt:* 1d20 +2 [Charging] +3 [CMB] ; [13,2,3] = 18

((does Pathfinder give the -4 to those not wielding a melee weapon that 3.5 does? Either way, let's hope his Str and Dex modifiers don't add up to 8! ))


----------

